# Alcohol vs. Marijuana - Which is worse for society and why?



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

In light of recent threads and certain posts within those threads, I am forced to create the poll you have before you. My question is simple...Which is worse for society? Marijuana or Alcohol?

Please support your choice by giving reasons why you think one is better than the other. I wouldnt be one bit surprised if this is a re-post or whatever. If it is, hit me with a link so I can do some reading. If not, let the debating begin.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alcohol by far-Kills alot more people than weed ever has!!!!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

They are both great for society...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll go with alcohol as well - I'd rather have someone driving high than drunk any day of the week


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah alcohol, when u get drunk u do stupid things, hurt urself, kill people

when you get high you steal your friends taco bell while he is on the phone


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

both are bad. just in different ways. weed is more of a pain in the ass for me to get. but alcohol easy to get. so I drink if I could go into a gas station and buy an 1/8 of good home grown diesel I probably would.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

this is really a one sided debate pygo! alcohol is the devil, and anyone that believes pot is worse needs to go get high--- and just chillll


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Alcohol has a different affect for each individual, it affects each brain differently in term of personality and actions. I really don't like the new trend of pinning alcohol and weed against each other. Because I've done both at the same time and they love each other.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

They are both bad. Except you f*cking kids cant do anything responsible hence why pot it illegal and your not supposed to drink till your 21. For the most part kids today are a bunch of degenerates.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> They are both bad. Except you f*cking kids cant do anything responsible hence why pot it illegal and your not supposed to drink till your 21. For the most part kids today are a bunch of degenerates.


Think before you speak-it's legal here :rasp:

And i'm not a kid


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

sooo i drink and im under 21. Do i get in a car and drive? No. Do I say hey point this gun at me and see if we can shoot it. No Do I force girls into sexual activites? No. Before you make the sterotype that every kid is an idiot then maybe you should realize there are just as many stupid adults as there are kids. Not every kid thinks he is invinible when he is drunk and thinks he is unstoppable.

AKS

where the hell is AK anyway? I thought it was arkansas but if pots legal then I guess its not


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> sooo i drink and im under 21. Do i get in a car and drive? No. Do I say hey point this gun at me and see if we can shoot it. No Do I force girls into sexual activites? No. Before you make the sterotype that every kid is an idiot then maybe you should realize there are just as many stupid adults as there are kids. Not every kid thinks he is invinible when he is drunk and thinks he is unstoppable.


Just showing his awesome lack of respect for others-I guess being on this mab sh*t gives you the right to down talk others!!!!I could be wrong but it does state in the f*cking forum rules to treat alllllllllllllllllll members with respect-

alaska


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hm alaska, never would guess thatd. pot is really legal there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for your statement in the other thread exodus!!!!!!You did the right thing here-and yes we understand your views(or at least i do)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> They are both bad. Except you f*cking kids cant do anything responsible hence why pot it illegal and your not supposed to drink till your 21. For the most part kids today are a bunch of degenerates.


Think before you speak-it's legal here :rasp:

And i'm not a kid
[/quote]

It wasnt directed at anyone in particular


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> They are both bad. Except you f*cking kids cant do anything responsible hence why pot it illegal and your not supposed to drink till your 21. For the most part kids today are a bunch of degenerates.


Think before you speak-it's legal here :rasp:

And i'm not a kid
[/quote]

It wasnt directed at anyone in particular
[/quote]

Understood sir!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> hm alaska, never would guess thatd. pot is really legal there?


Yes-we can legally posses 4 ounces of pot-and can leagally grow one plant as well-buying and transporting is a different story though!!!!
[/quote]

Not to derail an awesome thread such as this... but

Grass is still illegal in AK. Simpley because the issue was voted on and pased doesnt make it legal


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

thats cool. So yall have the northern lights, can grow your own bud, have polar bears. What other cool things does alaska have? Ive never been there but always wanted to go in the summer


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> hm alaska, never would guess thatd. pot is really legal there?


Yes-we can legally posses 4 ounces of pot-and can leagally grow one plant as well-buying and transporting is a different story though!!!!
[/quote]

Not to derail an awesome thread such as this... but

Grass is still illegal in AK. Simpley because the issue was voted on and pased doesnt make it legal








[/quote]

It's written in stone







I know my laws sir!!!!!!Guess i have to have a permit to carry concealed as well


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> They are both bad. Except you f*cking kids cant do anything responsible hence why pot it illegal and your not supposed to drink till your 21. For the most part kids today are a bunch of degenerates.


i agree with you cept for the part that kids are a bunch of degenerates... you cant tell me that there wasnt underage drinking when you were a kid


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> hm alaska, never would guess thatd. pot is really legal there?


Yes-we can legally posses 4 ounces of pot-and can leagally grow one plant as well-buying and transporting is a different story though!!!!
[/quote]

Not to derail an awesome thread such as this... but

Grass is still illegal in AK. Simpley because the issue was voted on and pased doesnt make it legal








[/quote]

It's written in stone







I know my laws sir!!!!!!Guess i have to have a permit to carry concealed as well








[/quote]

Im not argueing that its not a written law, only that its a STATE law. I also know that AK you dont need a ccw to carry, only a clean record and legal zitizen over the age of 21 <--- I agree with this carry law btw


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alaska has very libertarian laws.. I like it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> hm alaska, never would guess thatd. pot is really legal there?


Yes-we can legally posses 4 ounces of pot-and can leagally grow one plant as well-buying and transporting is a different story though!!!!
[/quote]

Not to derail an awesome thread such as this... but

Grass is still illegal in AK. Simpley because the issue was voted on and pased doesnt make it legal








[/quote]

It's written in stone







I know my laws sir!!!!!!Guess i have to have a permit to carry concealed as well








[/quote]

Im not argueing that its not a written law, only that its a STATE law. I also know that AK you dont need a ccw to carry, only a clean record and legal zitizen over the age of 21 <--- I agree with this carry law btw








[/quote]
Another one that has been mislead!!!!!My comment still stands---I'm not saying that you can not be busted for it up here-I'm just saying you can LEGALLY POSSES IT!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

so how does alaska have such nice laws and everyone else gets screwed on laws like you cant keep piranhas and up until recently NC cant have a lottery. Thats just ghey


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Alaska has very libertarian laws.. I like it


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> They are both bad. Except you f*cking kids cant do anything responsible hence why pot it illegal and your not supposed to drink till your 21. For the most part kids today are a bunch of degenerates.


lol true. and i am a kid so i know how f*cking stupid my peers can be


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> so how does alaska have such nice laws and everyone else gets screwed on laws like you cant keep piranhas and up until recently NC cant have a lottery. Thats just ghey


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

here in Kentucky, you can pretty much grow it anywhere cause everything here is too damn thick. anyway i would rather risk a fine here then freeze my ass off and be without a care in the world in alaska! but you DO have an advantage if you're already there.

and forget pot, if you catch someone trying to break into your car or house here, you can commit murder legally! GOD BLESS KY!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Alaska has very libertarian laws.. I like it


Yep, after screwing up alot of our other states (ahem, California and Minnesota) they aparently decided to do it right on one of the last states.

Alcohol I would say by far. I have never seen a case of 'Marijuanalism', even though I have seen maybe people that are struggling with Alcoholism in my life, and I have yet to hear about someone dying in a Marijuana related accident.

I'm very pro towards Marijuana legalization, but I'm not even going to get into that, I'm way too much else to do then rant for a half hour, but I could easily type out a page of clauses to legalize Marijuana/Marijuana vs. Alcohol.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Alaska has very libertarian laws.. I like it


Yep, after screwing up alot of our other states (ahem, California and Minnesota) they aparently decided to do it right on one of the last states.

Alcohol I would say by far. I have never seen a case of 'Marijuanalism', even though I have seen maybe people that are struggling with Alcoholism in my life, and I have yet to hear about someone dying in a Marijuana related accident.

I'm very pro towards Marijuana legalization, but I'm not even going to get into that, I'm way too much else to do then rant for a half hour, but I could easily type out a page of clauses to legalize Marijuana/Marijuana vs. Alcohol.
[/quote]

2nd offence possession of pot in kansas 3years in the county. even a seed


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

A seed ? I've "perhaps" witnessed the transaction of "one pound bags" from couriers across the nation.

Ever seen a large brown grocery bag full of weed ?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

pot will be legal soon, the us government did the same thing with alcahol (prohibition) and realized it is far worse to have people making crap alcahol in their bathtubs... than it is to controll, say a part in distrobutin, age limitations and tax it as well... hopefully soon they realize "the war on drugs" is a complete waste of time someday, and take a more logical approach... legalize it and let the ENTIRE market bottom fall out... drug dealers couldnt make 20times the profit they do, and really they would prob make more working at mcdonalds for minimum wage.... not worth it if theres not mass $$ behind it



User said:


> A seed ? I've "perhaps" witnessed the transaction of "one pound bags" from couriers across the nation.
> 
> Ever seen a large brown grocery bag full of weed ?


ever seen an entire basement, 3 closets, and about 200 garbage bags full







dont get me started....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

User said:


> Ever seen a large brown grocery bag full of weed ?:laugh:


ever seen an entire basement, 3 closets, and about 200 garbage bags full :rasp: dont get me started....
[/quote]

haha yes yes ,,,weed wars,, here p fury comes once again


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> ever seen an entire basement, 3 closets, and about 200 garbage bags full :rasp: dont get me started....


.. maybe ... maybe not...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

User said:


> ever seen an entire basement, 3 closets, and about 200 garbage bags full :rasp: dont get me started....


.. maybe ... maybe not...









[/quote]

i always wondered what it would look like...







or a washing machiene for makin hash...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

how many times do you see a stoner get angry and beat his wife because he's high? not many, i bet. stoners tend to vegetate or do things that aren't very active. and they're way better drivers than drunks. being high generally doesn't create that dizzy effect or vomiting.

whereas alcoholics generally tend to be violent, angry, and overall nuisances (i know because i can be one). and drunk drivers kill more people per month than stoners do in an entire year.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

fattykins said:


> how many times do you see a stoner get angry and beat his wife because he's high? not many, i bet. stoners tend to vegetate or do things that aren't very active. and they're way better drivers than drunks. being high generally doesn't create that dizzy effect or vomiting.
> 
> whereas alcoholics generally tend to be violent, angry, and overall nuisances (i know because i can be one). *and drunk drivers kill more people per month than stoners do in an entire year*.


True Dat.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Alcohol has a very high cost in society.
If no one moved on from weed then weed would be great.
Too bad a *certain percentage* will grow tired of 
alcohol and or weed and graduate to harder more addictive 
substances and the costs to society skyrocket from that point...
It's not going to happen to all that drink or smoke 
or even most that drink or smoke , 
I do know for a fact it will happen to some and very few will get out of that cycle









Cocaine will do for someone in weeks/months that alcohol will take 20 years to do...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ISnt weed a Gateway drug?

Me personally, I prefer Alcohol.
Im a responseable drunk. I dont over do it at the bars, unless I have a DD.

I'll drink my ass off at my home, and relax and watch movies, or listen to music.

Alcohol kills more people than Weed cause of Drunk Drivers?
What bout all the drug wars going on. Whata bout all the dealers killing people over weed?


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

> What bout all the drug wars going on. Whata bout all the dealers killing people over weed?


Wouldn't that all stop if you could just go to the gas station and get some weed, instead of going down to the ghetto. It would be interesting to see what would happen on a global level if weed was legalized.


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

It depends on my mood...sometimes i want to drink but sometimes i prefer to smoke. It also depends on the kind of bud cause some bud dont affect me at all and some compleatly bugs me out.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> hm alaska, never would guess thatd. pot is really legal there?


Yes-we can legally posses 4 ounces of pot-and can leagally grow one plant as well-buying and transporting is a different story though!!!!
[/quote]

Not to derail an awesome thread such as this... but

Grass is still illegal in AK. Simpley because the issue was voted on and pased doesnt make it legal








[/quote]

It's written in stone







I know my laws sir!!!!!!Guess i have to have a permit to carry concealed as well








[/quote]

Im not argueing that its not a written law, only that its a STATE law. I also know that AK you dont need a ccw to carry, only a clean record and legal zitizen over the age of 21 <--- I agree with this carry law btw








[/quote]
Another one that has been mislead!!!!!My comment still stands---I'm not saying that you can not be busted for it up here-I'm just saying you can LEGALLY POSSES IT!!!!
[/quote]

Since when does a state over rule a federal law?

a recent example:

http://www.ktvu.com/news/9992952/detail.html


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

what findo said...

Doesnt federal law in the US supercede any state law? Was that not the issue when cali legalized medicinal mary jane, then the feds came in and said, no no, to us it is still illegal?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Alcohol has gotten me laid a whole lot more than weed has!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

scrubbs said:


> what findo said...
> 
> Doesnt federal law in the US supercede any state law? Was that not the issue when cali legalized medicinal mary jane, then the feds came in and said, no no, to us it is still illegal?


yeah but if the feds dont prosicute then the state wont either I dont think.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

First of all we don't need an opinion poll when it is scientific FACT that alcohol is more harmfull and adicting!!



AKSkirmish said:


> sooo i drink and im under 21. Do i get in a car and drive? No. Do I say hey point this gun at me and see if we can shoot it. No Do I force girls into sexual activites? No. Before you make the sterotype that every kid is an idiot then maybe you should realize there are just as many stupid adults as there are kids. Not every kid thinks he is invinible when he is drunk and thinks he is unstoppable.
> 
> AKS
> 
> where the hell is AK anyway? I thought it was arkansas but if pots legal then I guess its not


There are a few twisted reasons pot is illegal, and that is NOT one of them.

I have met many powerfull and successfull people who enjoyed smoking pot in thier PRIVATE lives, it obviously didn't stop them from achieving, or cause them to make dumb decisions.

No government should be allowed to prevent reasonable ADULTS from responsably enjoying what grows right out of "Gods green earth"

You support people being allowed to responsably own guns, and attack law makers from taking that right away... A gun is just a wee bit more dangerous than a joint in my book...

PS/BTW, I also support the right to own guns by reasonable, responsable adults...


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> ISnt weed a Gateway drug?
> 
> Me personally, I prefer Alcohol.
> Im a responseable drunk. I dont over do it at the bars, unless I have a DD.
> ...


that whole weed is a gateway drug is bullshit, i smoked weed for madddd long and i never once tried anything else, well i tried E once, but that had nothing to do with me smoking weed, and i didnt like it, and never did it again, me smoking weed never made me do anything to get myself in trouble, its just something to chill out with, nothing like sittin back, smokin a blunt, and just watchin a madd good movie, or watchin your piranhas, getting drunk is far worse, it makes people get crazy, weed just makes you chill


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

mikfleye said:


> ISnt weed a Gateway drug?
> 
> Me personally, I prefer Alcohol.
> Im a responseable drunk. I dont over do it at the bars, unless I have a DD.
> ...


that whole weed is a gateway drug is bullshit, i smoked weed for madddd long and i never once tried anything else, well i tried E once, but that had nothing to do with me smoking weed, and i didnt like it, and never did it again, me smoking weed never made me do anything to get myself in trouble, its just something to chill out with, nothing like sittin back, smokin a blunt, and just watchin a madd good movie, or watchin your piranhas, getting drunk is far worse, it makes people get crazy, weed just makes you chill
[/quote]

and eat ice cream, damn that stuff is good


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

as a former pothead and now an alcoholic...I dunno what to say


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

both CAN pose dangers. but anyone who believes that a substance of any kind no matter what it does to your decision making abilities is to blame is deluded. people need to wake up to to the fact that if guns don't kill people, drugs don't either. they're both a product. they're both something that can expose the character of the user. neither should take the blame when PEOPLE make bad decisions.

btw, according to federal law which supercedes all local law weed is still illegal so state laws don't matter. it sucks but that's the way it is.

and prohibition ended because the government realized it had given a rise to organized crime and more importantly, because of canadian alcahol taxing laws didn't prohibit sale to the US. canada was making hundreds of millions of dollars every year by taxing booze at the place of manufacture and turning a blind eye to exportation. the govt. realized how much money it was missing out on and giving to the mob. and that's why marijuana will eventually be legalized. when the us cracks down on the border to stop canadian bud and americans lose jobs because of the slow down of legal trade, they will demand a change. fact is, most people here don't really care about weed and when they start to lose jobs over it, laws will change.

no law should protect me from myself. it's unamerican to criminalize self destruction.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I work in detox, where probably 99% of the people coming in are alcohol related incidents. I have seen the effects of both chronic alcohol and marijuana usage. Neither are good. However, there is a greater evil. Alcohol is by FAR the most damaging chemical anyone puts into their bodies. Whether it be health related or action related, its not good. Almost half of all crime is alcohol related. It comes down to people not being responsible with their consumption. In mild doses, alcohol has been proven to be a great health benefit. I do drink; so Im not sitting here spouting off on an "I am better than drinkers" speech. I do not advocate for the legalization of marijuana though. Many effects of marijuana take people out of reality, just as alcohol does. The legalization of it would just create another chemical that is legal for people to use and create more opportunity to do stupid things while they are under the influence.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> ISnt weed a Gateway drug?


It is only a gateway drug when you allow it to be one. But the same can be said about alcohol, or even bad friends. Individual responsibility - nothing else.
That is why education about soft drugs is so important - instead of dismissing any form of discussion/conversation as criminal (which in the end leaves everyone to fend for himself), like most governments tend to do, teach people about the risks of soft drugs (the same way it's done with alcohol). In this case, knowledge equals the power to deal with these things (which occur everywhere, no matter how draconian the measures against it are) in a relatively safe and responsible way.

In The Netherlands, as most know, we have decriminalised soft drugs (it's *not* legal!), which means public education is possible, also by health- and governmental agencies, and that this matter can be discussed in a mature and inteligent matter, without prejudice. The result is that although small amounts of weed and hashish can be obtained legally, soft drugs-related problems are less than in countries where soft drugs are regarded on the same level as truely destructive and dangerous (both for individuals and for society as a whole) hard drugs like heroine, cocaine, crack, meth, etc. The same applies to other countries that experiment with a similar construction as we have in The Netherlands, for example Belgium and Germany.
In all these countries, but I think that's a global thing, alcohol-related crime, accidents and problems are much more wide-spread. But that has also to do with the wide-spread use of it - where the number of regular soft drugs users usually doesn't go beyond 5-10% of the population, the amount of regular alcohol-users is MUCH higher - and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that more widespread use will lead to more widespread abuse.

In short, soft drugs are as dangerous as you (ie. the government) allows them to be. Criminalise it, and its fall-out can be predicted on forehand. As can be predicted that it won't affect the use of it significantly - people are resource ful, and will obtain their drugs. Whether to turn them into criminals is a choice countries have to make for themselves. But evidence shows that (partial) decriminalisation has at least as much benefits as it has downsides (whereas criminalised soft drugs only has downsides).


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

alcohol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

greenmonkey51 said:


> > What bout all the drug wars going on. Whata bout all the dealers killing people over weed?
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that all stop if you could just go to the gas station and get some weed, instead of going down to the ghetto. It would be interesting to see what would happen on a global level if weed was legalized.


Maybe. I agree, it would be interesting.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> so how does alaska have such nice laws and everyone else gets screwed on laws like you cant keep piranhas and up until recently NC cant have a lottery. Thats just ghey


you mean like the jack daniels distillery beign in a dry county?

i lived in a dry county in dallas, which was retarted cause there were bars and resturants that served booze but you had to go to another county to buy beer or liquer at a store and there where beer stores that could only sell beer and wine and liqer stores thatcould sell both, so retarted..

alchool by far is more dangerous and more damaging then pot.. sure pot cando more lung damage then cigerettes since most people smoke it unfiltered but no one smokes pot like they chain smoke cigerettes, alchool definately causes more disease and death.. adn ruins more lies and families, pot may be sociall unnacceptable because it illegal but more drunks cause disturbances then people that are high..

stoners dont get high beat there wife and go crash into families driving home from the movies


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I have never had either one....

But I would imagine that Alcohol has a bad rep because the majority of people consume it. If everyone smoked weed, it would be the "devil"

But WHY is the pot illegal? is there a reason that was given?

Just curious..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have never had either one....
> 
> But I would imagine that Alcohol has a bad rep because the majority of people consume it. If everyone smoked weed, it would be the "devil"
> 
> ...


Wow, you've never had a single drink or a beer ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nope... but I smelled beer, wine before...

I used to work at Sav-on drug store in the alcohol section...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> nope... but I smelled beer, wine before...
> 
> I used to work at Sav-on drug store in the alcohol section...


Why haven't you ever had a drink ? Is it a medical issue or you just never wanted to ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

never wanted to... im a lamer...

BTW, my wife is the same way...

never had... probably never will


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, don't see that very often... very impressive. Want to relocate to Seattle ? I'll pay you to be my designated driver


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

mixing them both is the only way 2 go


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Wow, don't see that very often... very impressive. Want to relocate to Seattle ? I'll pay you to be my designated driver


HAHAH, no wonder I always get invited to the bar after work....









I thought it was my electrifying personality


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

"Most marijuana smokers are *******, Hispanics, jazz musicians, and entertainers. Their satanic music is driven by marijuana, and marijuana smoking by white women makes them want to seek sexual relations with *******, entertainers, and others. It is a drug that causes insanity, criminality, and death - the most violence-causing drug in the history of mankind."

"Two ****** took a girl fourteen years old and kept her for two days under the influence of marijuana. Upon recovery she was found to be suffering from syphilis."

"Reefer makes ******* think they're as good as white men."

Brought to you by Harry J Anslinger, the man who singlehandedly convinced our government to illegalize weed. Honestly it's so hard to believe that pretty much the entire world (when we criminalized it, we bullied others into doing so as well) was affected by this bigot.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

crazyklown89 said:


> "Most marijuana smokers are *******, Hispanics, jazz musicians, and entertainers. Their satanic music is driven by marijuana, and marijuana smoking by white women makes them want to seek sexual relations with *******, entertainers, and others. It is a drug that causes insanity, criminality, and death - the most violence-causing drug in the history of mankind."
> 
> "Two ****** took a girl fourteen years old and kept her for two days under the influence of marijuana. Upon recovery she was found to be suffering from syphilis."
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> "Most marijuana smokers are *******, Hispanics, jazz musicians, and entertainers. Their satanic music is driven by marijuana, and marijuana smoking by white women makes them want to seek sexual relations with *******, entertainers, and others. It is a drug that causes insanity, criminality, and death - the most violence-causing drug in the history of mankind."
> 
> "Two ****** took a girl fourteen years old and kept her for two days under the influence of marijuana. Upon recovery she was found to be suffering from syphilis."
> 
> ...


Lets not forget that Industrial Hemp was competition for Nylon, and the Dupont family used thier political influence to help ensure that it was made illegal to eliminate competition. There are numerous uses for hemp that compete with the products of big industry. That is another major reason that it was outlawed.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> "Most marijuana smokers are *******, Hispanics, jazz musicians, and entertainers. Their satanic music is driven by marijuana, and marijuana smoking by white women makes them want to seek sexual relations with *******, entertainers, and others. It is a drug that causes insanity, criminality, and death - the most violence-causing drug in the history of mankind."
> 
> "Two ****** took a girl fourteen years old and kept her for two days under the influence of marijuana. Upon recovery she was found to be suffering from syphilis."
> 
> ...


Lets not forget that Industrial Hemp was competition for Nylon, and the Dupont family used thier political influence to help ensure that it was made illegal to eliminate competition. There are numerous uses for hemp that compete with the products of big industry. That is another major reason that it was outlawed.
[/quote]
tru.dat, singlehandedly shouldn't be in there, but i was kind of in the moment.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

That's sort of the same reason Opium was outlawed originally.
White men were getting angry that the Asian men who were smoking Opium were stealing all the white women, seducing them with Opium.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought there was a scientific reason/health concern to outlaw pot... wow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, I am giving up all alcoholic and narcotic "escapes" as part of my Buddhist teachings.

I would say alcohol is worse, people do stupid sh*t that affects others. Pot just slowly rots your brain, so really your only hurting yourself.

How I will miss them both


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

:serrapygo:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I thought there was a scientific reason/health concern to outlaw pot... wow!


I dont even want to tell you how many biology grad students I know that are potheads.









I dont use it, but I might give it another try if it's legalized. The first time I tried weed it was laced with angel dust.... that SUCKED!.... so I see legalization as a safety decision as well. Until then, it's just good ol' beer....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> I thought there was a scientific reason/health concern to outlaw pot... wow!


* I dont even want to tell you how many biology grad students I know that are potheads.*:laugh:

I dont use it, but I might give it another try if it's legalized. The first time I tried weed it was laced with angel dust.... that SUCKED!.... so I see legalization as a safety decision as well. Until then, it's just good ol' beer....
[/quote]



> Unfortunately, I am giving up all alcoholic and narcotic "escapes" as part of my Buddhist teachings.
> 
> I would say alcohol is worse, people do stupid sh*t that affects others. * Pot just slowly rots your brain, so really your only hurting yourself. *
> How I will miss them both


Seeing those two quotes, can I combine them and come up with Bio grad students have rotted brains?









j/k


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh no, its doesnt rot that part of your brain. People who are born with the ability to retain that kind of information will never lose it. I know lots of potheads who are math wiz's, etc... a lot actually smoke for that exact reason, they are too bored with being smart. I was refring to common sense, the ability to feel emotions etc. Atleast thats my take on it. No proof to be honest, only an observation.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

It doesn't "rot" your brain, but long term usage definitely effects your memory, co-ordination, and motor skills.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~remember this

~this is your brain on drugs

View attachment 122076


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

luciferzone said:


> ~remember this
> 
> ~this is your brain on drugs
> 
> View attachment 122076


mmmm eggs..

now i want eggs damn you lucy!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ~remember this
> 
> ~this is your brain on drugs
> 
> View attachment 122076


mmmm eggs..

now i want eggs damn you lucy!
[/quote]


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I thought there was a scientific reason/health concern to outlaw pot... wow!


Nope, none whatsoever.

The only reason it was illegalized in the first place (I believe back in 1933) was because that we were in a depression, and could barely support our own citizens, let alone the Mexican immigrants (Blacks were also targeted as well) so in states like Arizona and Texas they made weed very illegal. I remember hearing that one joint was worth a life in jail.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

luciferzone said:


> ~remember this
> 
> ~this is your brain on drugs
> 
> View attachment 122076


"i got a 55 inch television you know,
and every once in awhile i hear just say no,
or the other commercial i love, 
is when they say, this is your brain on drugs,
i pick up my remote control and just turn,
cause with that bullshit im not concerned" - KRS-One


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i see we are bringing up the whole gateway drug thing too

think of it this way

gettin to 1st base with a chick is also a gateway (to booty lol)

so if i get this whol gateway thing that would mean i should quit smokin ganj or touchin booty right????

well [email protected] that

oh yeah and TOPS FTW


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 122086


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

DWI kills

and bullshit about weed being a gateway

i didnt try cocaine till i got to the bar scene
beer is a gateway drug more then anything else 
and to put it simply
hard liquor


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

psrotten said:


> DWI kills
> 
> and bullshit about weed being a gateway
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

"Marijuana may help stave off Alzheimer's"

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15145917/


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

mdrs said:


> "Marijuana may help stave off Alzheimer's"
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15145917/


Serious Business!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdrs said:


> "Marijuana may help stave off Alzheimer's"
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15145917/


so you have to forget alittle in the short term to remember alot in the long run?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

sounds good cause it runs in my family


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> "Marijuana may help stave off Alzheimer's"
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15145917/


so you have to forget alittle in the short term to remember alot in the long run?








[/quote]

My mom has Alzheimers........guess i'll have to try it better safe than sorry


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, Beside Ex0dus, you guys are kool. I love being a pot snob. Nobody will ever keep me from smoking out. I could give a funk if you lock me up. Soon as I am out, Someone will be in the parking lot with a fatty rolled. And you can bet your ass that kid will be blazin' before I get out of the parking spot. I however will not touch beer or liquor. Don't get me wrong, I've had my drunk times. But no pot I know of is going to make a girl spread her legs and forget all about it in the morning. Cocaine is also the devel. Done my share of damn near everything except for heroin and x. But only touch the wonderful herb that I have come to love and cherish in every way. Inside and out.

Recent studies have proved pot NOT to be a gateway drug. LOOK IT UP!!!

Anyone every heard of Dumpster?
Native bud from Columbus Ohio. You will not find this in a seed catalog. A dude litteraly found it in a dumpster after taking his trash out in a apartment complex. Someone threw thier entire grow room in the dumpster after getting paranoid of the cops. Dude straight took the sh*t home and cloned it. The only thing known about the strain is that it is a berry strain. Nobody knows the actual strains that went into making this funky stuff. High resin content, huge buds, short heavy ass plants, and a damn good smell that overpowers everything else in the whole grow opp. Just one touch of this sweet little girl, and your ass will be smelling like fruit for hours. Same great taste when smoked as well. Nothing in the world like it. Comes in top 10 for sure on my list. And I have smoked damn near everything but some of that sweet ass CALI ORANGE. I want that sh*t bad.

And as far as the long term effects of bud, I think it is much better to forget a few things than to die of a liver failure at the age of 40. And if you smoke all the time, it's not even like getting high when you were a kid. You eventually build a tolerance up, and it brings you back level.

Just my 3 cents. lol.

Now, I'm am way late for my 4:20. So, Peace out.

I just pictured Ex0dus driving down the road, singing Alanis Morissette's song "Ironic" LOL.
I bet he is soooo hardcore.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i love weed


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I love drinking


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

weed is better


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

lol ryan ....


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

They are both useless, IMO. Alcohol cause it kills you and weed cause its illegal..


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh snap Exodus, one of the potheads called you uncool!

Nanner nanner naaaanner.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

xiiutao said:


> They are both useless, IMO. Alcohol cause it kills you and weed cause its illegal..


How come weed is 'useless' because it is illegal? What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

greenmonkey51 said:


> > What bout all the drug wars going on. Whata bout all the dealers killing people over weed?
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that all stop if you could just go to the gas station and get some weed, instead of going down to the ghetto. It would be interesting to see what would happen on a global level if weed was legalized.


the net worth of beer company's would drop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Tibs said:


> They are both useless, IMO. Alcohol cause it kills you and weed cause its illegal..


How come weed is 'useless' because it is illegal? What does that have to do with anything?
[/quote]

Im not against people smoking weed. Ive done it myself on a few occasions. But please, answer me this: What is the use of smoking weed? The only use I can come up with is that aliens attack us with massive amounts of Doritos, popcorn and chocolate.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

our gov. makes too much money off the sh*t to legalize it. There is no way taxing could ever raise that much money. Then they couldn't kick doors down, stuff half the sh*t in thier pockets (money, weed, guns, etc.), and then use the drug money for elections.



> They are both useless, IMO. Alcohol cause it kills you and weed cause its illegal..


 If you have no idea what you are talking about, shut the hell up. Have you ever smoked. OK more than a few times. Then you have no idea how many womens lives this herb saves daily. I know without the stuff, WOW. I can cope, but I prefer not too. LOL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> But please, answer me this: What is the use of smoking weed?


What's the use of drinking beer, or coke, or tea? What's the use of eating pizza, or spare ribs, or hash cake? Why do we do what we do? Enjoyment perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you really think thats why most people do it Judazzz?

90% of people I know use it as an escape. They say they want to get high and are miserabl when they arent.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 4, 2006)

> our gov. makes too much money off the sh*t to legalize it. There is no way taxing could ever raise that much money. Then they couldn't kick doors down, stuff half the sh*t in thier pockets (money, weed, guns, etc.), and then use the drug money for elections.


I hope you are joking because this statement can't be any more ignorant and wrong. Ignorant because of your negative generalization of the entire government. Wrong because- At least 75% of those who are in prison are there because of drugs. I am not sure how many of those are marijuana related, but I imagine most of them. The government spends billions and billions of dollars on correctional systems throughout the US. The prison population will never stop growing, and with the harsh drug laws, the population is out of control.

I find it very sad that there are thousands of people who are in prison for life because they have been arrested on drug charges 3 times or more, while, on the other hand, there are murderers and molesters and rapists who will end their prison sentences and see many years of freedom.

If the government legalized marijuana, they would save an unbelievable amount of money on police resources and corrections.

Also, to agree with many previous posts, alcohol kills (although I do like to drink it :nod: ), and there is no documented case of anyone every over dosing on pot.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i say alcohol is worse for society.

ppl reguliary die from over consumption of booze, it ruins families, ppl spend all their money on it, and it causes anger problems and other stupid sh*t.

marijuana is bad for society, but in a different way. it makes you dumb, and makes ppl lazy...so they dont want to do anything...but it doesnt kill them (unless they smoke it for a LOOONG time)...plus, i dont know anyone who has every spent all their money on booze, or spent every waking hour using it or worrying about how to get it.

alcohol is more damaging to society IMO


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you really think thats why most people do it Judazzz?
> 
> 90% of people I know use it as an escape. They say they want to get high and are miserabl when they arent.


I know I don't use it as an escape, and honestly, other then the group of loser stoners I know I don't know of anyone who does. My and my friend smoke it for enjoyment, and just to have fun at parties.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Fair enough.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Alcohol is WAYYYY worse for society. Ive done both, i enjoy pot WAY more then i do alcohol.

I do smoke for enjoyment, i like the feeling and it does help out my nerves. Im a very nervous and critical person at times.

I do enjoy a beer every once in a while as well.

This all comes down to being responsible when you have fun. Consuming alcohol responsibly never hurts a soul, the same with pot. If we could all just grow up and do whats right, we wouldnt have problems like this in our society.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you really think thats why most people do it Judazzz?
> 
> 90% of people I know use it as an escape. They say they want to get high and are miserabl when they arent.


I agree that many use it as an escape - but so do people drink alcohol, binge eat, or do other unhealthy things to escape (the substance used doesn't necessarily have to be mind expanding). I too occasionally smoke a jonko in the evening, after yet another annoying, tiring day at the office, just to empty my head for the night - I sometimes start milling work-related issues around in my head at night, which goes at the expense of my night's rest.

But on average, at least here in Holland, people use weed as a recreational, social drug, just like most people use alcohol as a recreational and social drug. Doesn't mean I want to downplay the risks involved, or the problems these things do cause, however.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you really think thats why most people do it Judazzz?
> 
> 90% of people I know use it as an escape. They say they want to get high and are miserabl when they arent.


You're not very hippy anymore now you're mr buddha









You're working for the man, man!

Don't forget your roots man


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Do you really think thats why most people do it Judazzz?
> 
> 90% of people I know use it as an escape. They say they want to get high and are miserabl when they arent.


You're not very hippy anymore now you're mr buddha









You're working for the man, man!

Don't forget your roots man















[/quote]

Exactly what I was thinking!

I never though I would hear the day when Dan was bad mouthing weed, I'm disappointed, I always thought that you were above religion, don't stoop to their level bro







!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

> Don't forget your roots man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe in God. very much. i also believe that people should have the choice. nothing wrong with weed as long as it doesn't rule you. same with booze or anything else.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Well i dont smoke weed tried it a few times and just dont like it. I enjoy booooze alot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! probly a understatement lol. I agree that booze is much worse for society though . Causes violence most women who get beat are from drunk husbands. Also people get behind the wheel of a car drunk and kill innocent people and there kids. Makes you act stupid and is very addicting. I know older people who smoke weed m my parents friends who do it and there all fine. Great kids and family. I have other friends whos parents are drunks and everything is messed for them.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> They are both useless, IMO. Alcohol cause it kills you and weed cause its illegal..


How come weed is 'useless' because it is illegal? What does that have to do with anything?
[/quote]

Im not against people smoking weed. Ive done it myself on a few occasions. But please, answer me this: What is the use of smoking weed? The only use I can come up with is that aliens attack us with massive amounts of Doritos, popcorn and chocolate.
[/quote]

the "use" for me smoking on a daily basis: wake'n bake to weednaps... i can focus, and accomplish tons more when i am relaxed and not worried about "whats next" i dont uncontrollably loose it, and unleash anger on STUPID ASSHOLES that diserve a beatdown... it helps me eat, i mean i am only 150 somthin pounds! i am far more comfortable in any situation, and perform better (riding my dirtbike for example: we had a bet about if riding stoned actually helped, or it just felt better in your head.. got out the stopwatch at several tracks, and i ride 15+ seconds better per lap at worst.... more at some tracks... if i can flow in my head i can apply it and "be like water"... and most of important of all... i like it, and i wanna, STFU if you doubt me in any way...it doesnt make everybody stupid, forgetfull or uncoordinated... would you hit this lip at 40 miles an hour? 








i wouldnt either, sober that is.... 








it depends who you are, some people just shouldnt smoke or drink... some people are just better people to others and themselves when they do, its my decision and i know the consiquences


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Now i dont want anyone to think i dont smoke and drink but i see them both as a bad thing not nearly as bad as harder drugs but they both can cause death in many situations and also can kill you themselves it is alot less likely with weed but it could happen...but if i had to take a side id say booze is worse it messes u up alot more, but i have smoked some greenery that has put me on my ass


----------

